# How to get prescribed klonopin



## groosalog

Going to general practitioner. How do I get prescribed klonopin. I don't want any of that dumb bull****. I've already tried a few things, they don't work. So, how do I get the doc to give me what I want? I just want the meds to use in extreme circumstances. can I just ask for it, or is that gonna not get me what I want??


----------



## Arisa1536

Depends.

First off, what country are you from? you do not have to state it blatantly but if you are say from somewhere in europe or the united states you may find it easier than if you were living in australia or new zealand, seriously they are benzodiazepine nazis here and no I do not say that lightly :mum

You will need to emphasize your anxiety is at its peak and that its stopping your from being able to live normally and go to work, sleep normally, eat properly, socialize etc. all of that stuff because if you say you are feeling depressed and moderately anxious or even obsessive they tend to whip out the prescription pad and write down "paxil, fluoxetine, lexapro or zoloft" type medication but if you tell them you feel you are going crazy you will get Seroquel or mirtazapine and you do not want them.

Generally klonopin is given for extreme periods of high anxiety or PTSD from a traumatic experience that has made you anxious and on edge that is what my experience was though.


----------



## UnjustifiedThoughts

I had no problem getting Klonopin from my doc. I specfially told him up front that I would only use this as needed, when a nerve racking situation was in the making. I also said that I have done plenty of research.

He told me about the dependencies of this drug and I listened intently. I conveyed to him that I know this can be a serious drug if abused.


----------



## Bacon

If you live in america it is pretty easy. mention you get panic attacks every day and anxiety disorders and you will probobly get Klonopin or if your lucky Xanax. I was very anxious and panicky 24/7 i told my doctor i get panic attacks daily which i do and my 1st visit i walked away with a PRN script for Xanax which he said to take when you get a panic attack and Zoloft 25 MG. Since then i asked to raise my Xanax Dosage and he was hesitant and did a pych referal. I Didn't want to see a pych and he doubled my xanax dosage. He's a great guy, great doctor, friendly and he doesn't over medicate. At the same time he prescribes what he needs to. 

I was getting really bad pain in my head and I asked him if there was anything he could give me and he gave me 15 Vicodin and referred me to a neurologist, Fortunately the pain went away I think it was tension headaches or high blood pressure it doesn't happen as much anymore. Nice guy  Here in america if you have insurance its great because the doctors are really nice, At least the ones our family goes to. When you live in a nice area.


----------



## Noca

I told my therapist I that I had panic attacks just sitting in her office. So she brought in her psychiatrist friend and she prescribed me my first set of Klonopin. From there I kept raising my dose till eventually I liked it sitting at 4mg a day PRN years later.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Panic disorder/Panic Attacks


----------



## Akane

Tell them you took several ssri's that didn't work and/or gave bad side effects. Just go look up the side effect list if you haven't actually taken them. Then say you want klonopin to use as needed for work/school etc... due to panic attacks. You'll probably at least get a benzo. Occasionally though you get doctors who have a phobia of benzos and you have to try again. All doctors I've talked to try to prescribe an ssri first so I finally gave in and tried paxil then zoloft. Wouldn't touch the stuff with a 10' pole and I always just say I've tried every ssri the doctor mentions because some seem to think something different will magically happen if they give me yet another ssri. What is that saying about the definition of insanity being trying the same thing over and over again expecting different results..... I would say I just don't want to take them rather than lie but if I do that the doctor responds that they can't treat me because I don't listen to them and won't follow their treatment plan.


----------



## groosalog

Thanks guys! Used all the advice and got what I wanted, haha! I havent tried em yet...hope they are what I need...


----------



## bigcat1967

Just tell him that your researched it and you would feel more comfortable with Klonopin.

However, I will warn you that once you are on it - this will hurt you in the long run.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

If i dont take my clonazepam daily eventhough i give it a break from feeling drugged Ill end up back in the nut house..so.


----------



## Soldamankircher

I live in south Florida and was recently looking into getting prescribed to klonopin. Basically I told my doctor that my panic attacks were the worst they have ever been. That i couldn't do normal things such as go to work or drive my car. On first visit he just wrote me out a script of klonopin .5 taken twice daily for a month. Most doctors will try to get you to try something less abusive such as an ssri pill. Just tell them you have gotten horrible side effects from all of them and you're pretty much good to go.


----------



## Connie Stary

My doctor has been perscribing me clonipip for a qwhile then he tells me the laws have changed, he can't perscribe it to me and I have to see a psychciatrist to get them now. iS IT TRUE THE LAWS HAVE CHANGED OR IS HE POUNDING SAND UP MY BUTT?


----------

